

Asking feedback for my freshly built site..... - maserati

A website where people can post their insane stories . They can also upload photos related to their story if loggged-in with their Facebook account. No need to login to post story, rate or comment on a story. Any suggestions, feedback to improve the site? http://myinsanestories.com
======
daychilde
Seems like everything I saw was posted "a days ago".

When I open a story, it seems to skip to the comments - I have to scroll back
up to read the story (Firefox 3.5).

~~~
maserati
Those stories must have been submitted "a days ago" ooops must be "a day ago"
or "one day ago". Yes I need to remove the focus on the comment button when
the page loads - that makes you browse upward to read the story. Thanks for
your time.

------
noodle
isn't this pretty similar to lowbrow or fml?

regardless, you need to clean it up, at least. right now, its just a blog with
a voting option. you need to focus more on the user experience and the
display/reading of the stories. why am i clicking "continue", just to get to
see the three more words and to get to vote? are the extra ad pageviews really
worth losing users interest?

~~~
maserati
I'll clean it up. Thanks for your feedback.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Clickable: <http://myinsanestories.com>

